# Ringworm



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

We are having a terrible time with ringworm on my 7 year old son. We have been to a couple of different doctors and the creams prescribed just don't seem to be working. When one clears up he gets two more. Any Ideas to help clear this up would be much appreciated.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Head for the nearest store that specializes in horse supplies. Buy a fungicide for horses that covers ringworm, a tub of corona ointment and some beta dyne.

Go outside, find a slightly rough stone and use it to sand off all the scaly bits and make the area a bit red. Throw the rock far far away and get a new one for the next spot.

Soak cotton balls in the fungicide and find a way to tape it on the icky bits; the wetter the better. Keep it up until the ring worm completely disappears. Next best thing is to drown the kid in the fungicide, but as you know, that wouldn't be stricly legal. 

If you seem to be making some headway but are not quite happy, if you dare, add some beta dyne or bleach or all of the above to the fungicide. A good ointment for night time is 50/50 beta dyne/corona ointment. It is a b**ch to mix it tothether but it can be done. Your son will learn to love you again eventually and your wife will hate you forever if that beta dyne gets on anything important. This also works well for warts if you are brave enough to cut them down low before soaking. 

Ring worm is highly contagious so keeping a seven year old from re- infecting himself is the real challenge here. Try very hard to keep the infected areas from making contact with absolutely any thing that is not fungicide soaked bandage. Make sure you wear new gloves and do your treatments outside if possible to avoid contaminating your house. Treatment can be needed for weeks.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank You! I will head to the Mule Barn first thing in the morning.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

we use a fungicide that we use on our goat s


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Good Luck! Fungus is a bitch!!!!!!!!!! Try Bragg Organic Apple Cider Vinegar. Have him drink a Tsp of acv in cup of water 3 times a day!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I use to get ringworm on my arms when I was a swim coach/instructor. (tells you how clean public and private pools really are)

I use to use a cream for athletes foot. It would kill it every time but as soon as I spent any time back in the pool I'd get it again.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Wash the affected area with a diluted bleach rinse and repeat until the area is healed, works on most places but there are some areas I'd avoid using it on.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Cam just got his first ringworm. I keep it covered with a piece of gauze with Lotrimin AF on it & taped on with a bandaid. I replace it twice a day & it seems to be working. I've been giving him bleach baths every 2-3 days to try to keep it from spreading. Put 1/4-1/2 cup of bleach in his bath water & stir. If you can't smell the chlorine, there's not enough to work so add a little more. Kids usually get ringworm from animals.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

One thing that I didn't see mentioned was cleaning the house, carpets, bedding / bed, clothing, etc that are in the areas where your boy plays. According to The HowTo website, ringworm does get into all kinds of places where it can survive for a short while and then re-infect and re-transmit.

_When ringworm fungus enters your home, classroom or daycare center, every precaution and cleaning measure needs to be taken to stop it from spreading. Ringworm is a fungus that requires a warm, moist environment to grow. Spores can be difficult to remove once they have been spread. The good news is that without a "host," the ringworm will not live for long. So cleaning these areas is a good precaution, but is not required to stop the spread. It is more likely that people will catch it from coming in contact with a pet or another person who has ringworm._​

Another precautionary step, though not completely necessary is to spray the affected piece with anti-fungal spray. Sprays that are used to kill other fungi, such as athlete's foot would work.
 Allow it to set on the clothing for a few hours to penetrate the spores and kill them.
 Then launder as usual. Even washing without anti-fungal spray should still kill the spores. If the garment can tolerate hot water that is best.
 Fill the washing machine as normal with laundry detergent, water and clothing.
 Allow the cycle to run for a few minutes to disperse the soap throughout the water and clothing.
 Stop the washing machine and allow the items to soak. The detergent will break down the spores.
 Continue the cycle and dry as normal.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Chickweed and beeswax. $8 for a tin that will last a long time. Count on it to heal. Stop spreading?? I never heard that before!! 

I had ringworms on my neck--I taught public school.

Pharmacist laughed!! :scratch

And as good as AC vinegar is, I throw up when I take any!! Go figure!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*animals can have ringworm*

If I remember correctly, animals can carry ringworm and can transmit them to people. If you have pets that your son interacts with, you might want to check them out as well.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

My girls Brahman show cattle got ringworms periodically. Vet assured us that those could not be transmitted to humans. I don't remember how we got rid of them! Too long ago. I was told to shave them off, but I don't remember doing that. I think my daughter got hers from a cat and as an adult, she got one last year.


----------

